# jary



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

jary berghorst , how does he compare as a producer of good police dogs to other well known studs such as, rudie, wibo , arko, boris, berry 2, tommy, carlos, rico, etc
also what is the underlying trend in what he produces in character?

regards mike


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Michael Murphy said:


> jary berghorst , how does he compare as a producer of good police dogs to other well known studs such as, rudie, wibo , arko, boris, berry 2, tommy, carlos, rico, etc
> also what is the underlying trend in what he produces in character?
> 
> regards mike


Where's that video of your GSD? Exams are over?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Where's that video of your GSD? Exams are over?


+1

time to give something back to the board Michael, not just take take take and insult other peoples training.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> +1
> 
> time to give something back to the board Michael, not just take take take and insult other peoples training.


 
I'm really curious about his dog and the problems he alludes to.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

I raised a Jary grandson, Borris x Maud (Jary daughter). I agree with Tiago and Joby though. Time to give back.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Where's that video of your GSD? Exams are over?


+1


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Uh oh! The natives are getting restless Mike! :lol:

Time to pay up!


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

on it

but in the mean time, can anybody answer the question?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

You will probably get an answer once you post your video. Until then.....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Platts said:


> You will probably get an answer once you post your video. Until then.....




Good answer.

"On it" for many weeks now ... ?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

What video? curious minds want to know.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> What video? curious minds want to know.



This one?
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/decoy-wanted-make-video-working-dog-forum-31009/


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Actually, the video question was also brought up in this thread when Mic said his one year old GSD only like to bite on socks. 
People were asking for a video then. Got lots of other stuff but no video. 

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/soft-bite-25271/


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jary is awesome.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Sarah Platts said:


> Actually, the video question was also brought up in this thread when Mic said his one year old GSD only like to bite on socks.
> People were asking for a video then. Got lots of other stuff but no video.
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/soft-bite-25271/


Ah so, thanks Sarah. So Mic, where's the vid?


----------



## Dick van Leeuwen (Nov 28, 2006)

Jari was a prospect of beeing bought by the policeforce where I was TD. I know him well. We did not buy him because he got a neckhernia.
Nice dog with a lot of drive.;-)


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: "how does he compare as a producer of good police dogs to other well known studs such as, rudie, wibo , arko, boris, berry 2, tommy, carlos, rico, etc
also what is the underlying trend in what he produces in character?"

that WAS your question, correct ???
you're asking to compare him to EIGHT other dogs ???
...and then describe his "underlying character" in what he produces
...gee, that's not asking much :roll:

looks like now it's a scatter and hope and see what you can hit approach since no one ever really answers questions based on what the question actually stated 
...but still a chance to turn this into another rambling thread since there are a few opinions rising to the surface anyway

since these Q's never seem to relate to your own dog, when i read your posts i keep finding myself thinking what is it you want to know that makes you ask these questions ? a search for online knowledge or to just get a discussion going ?

- i'm often just as interested in WHY someone posts something, but i guess everyone has their own good reasons for posting


----------

